# è maiuscola (È) in italiano



## RockGuitarizt

si usa "È" in italia?

penso di no perchè usando la tastiera italiana non trovo questa lettera.

vedo solamente "è"


----------



## xmas50

Certo che si usa   *È; assolutamente **sì!*
 Se usi Word puoi fare la maiuscola con Shift+F3

Ciao


----------



## Einstein

Con Word è ancora più facile se batti la *è* minuscola; Word te la corregge da solo (se non succede devi abilitare la correzione della minuscola a inizio frase).
Avrai visto che in altri programmi, e anche qui sul forum, chi non trova la *È* scrive spesso *E'*. Comunque è meglio con l'accento (almeno secondo me).


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non si trova la _È_ sulla tastiera italiana perché chi ne ha deciso l'aspetto era, con rispetto parlando, un imbecille.  È addirittura più semplice scrivere tutte le maiuscole accentate con la tastiera tedesca, lingua che di per sé non ha accenti grafici, che con quella italiana. 

Tuttavia, sì, in italiano bisogna scrivere _È_ (qui un post di istruzioni su come fare quando la tastiera non ha lettere accentate - noi italiani dobbiamo fare sempre così per la _È_!). Come ha suggerito Einstein, si può anche scrivere *E'*, che però a me personalmente non piace.


----------



## Sunday1977

Ciao a tutti.
Attenzione: benché comunemente usata, E' (con l'apostrofo) è assolutamente sbagliata. Questo perché la terza persona del verbo essere vuole l'accento grave, non l'apostrofo. Se ci fate caso in nessun libro che possa definirsi tale la E' è contemplata. Si tratta di una delle regole sacrosante del revisore di bozze.
A presto,
Sunday


----------



## Sesshomarux

La "È" usando l'ASCII è ancora più breve, ha una cifra in meno, di quella proposta nel link: Alt+212


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

a me non funziona nessuno dei passaggi brevi


----------



## Sesshomarux

DigitalepurpureA said:


> a me non funziona nessuno dei passaggi brevi


 
Ma devi usare solo i numeri della tastiera numerica a destra, non quelli sopra.


----------



## Einstein

Ma ribadisco che, se stai usando Word, all'inizio della frase basta scrivere una *è* minuscola. Non appena batti lo spazio successivo il programma ti corregge l'errore trasformando la *è* in una bellissima *È*.

Ovviamente ciò vale per una tastiera italiana e devi aver impostato l'italiano per la lingua del testo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non solo: devi anche avere le correzioni automatiche attivate.


----------



## Einstein

MünchnerFax said:


> Non solo: devi anche avere le correzioni automatiche attivate.


Sì, come avevo detto in post n. 3.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Volevo vedere se eri attento. 
 (Non avevo letto il post numero 3 )


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Sesshomarux said:


> Ma devi usare solo i numeri della tastiera numerica a destra, non quelli sopra.


il problema è che ho un portatile, non ho la tastiera numerica...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Come no. Certo che ce li hai. 
Sono quei numeri scritti sui tasti delle lettere, di un colore diverso. Vanno attivati col tasto Bloc Num.


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

°-°
Sei un grande 
D'ora in poi potrò non scrivere *E'*
Grazie *-*


----------



## Gino Pilotino

MünchnerFax said:


> Non si trova la _È_ sulla tastiera italiana perché chi ne ha deciso l'aspetto era, con rispetto parlando, un imbecille.  È addirittura più semplice scrivere tutte le maiuscole accentate con la tastiera tedesca, lingua che di per sé non ha accenti grafici, che con quella italiana.




Stesso discorso con la tastiera spagnola.
Ma perchè non ci danno una tastiera con gli accetti separati?????


----------



## Einstein

Rimpiango la mia vecchia tastiera Macintosh dove tutto era possibile (adesso la Mac si è adeguata alle compatibiltà Windows, quindi non sto facendo pubblicità!). Accenti acuti e gravi, umlaut, su qualsiasi vocale, si ottenevano con una piccolissima manovra usando il tasto "alt", ma senza dover battere codici vari. Ahimè...

Comunque datemi retta! Leggete i post 3 o 9-10-11. Almeno vi risolve il problema *È*.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Altrimenti, presumendo che chiunque scriva qui sia dotato di una connessione alla rete, è possibile usare una delle tante risorse suggerite nel Forum, e precisamente:


> *
> 4.* Per tutti quanti, indipendentemente dal sistema operativo e dallo strumento (computer fisso o portatile che sia). Non necessita di installazione, serve solamente la connessione a internet (utile anche per visualizzare questo messaggio).
> 
> 
> Comporre il vostro testo qui * http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/latin_alphabet.htm *oppure qui http://italian.typeit.org/
> fare un _copia e incolla_ del testo digitato.


Lexilogos è completa anche delle maiuscole e dei caratteri di punteggiatura.
Illuminante. Risolutivo.


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Grazie mille !!


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

L'uso di «E'» in luogo di «È» è purtroppo assai diffuso. È uno dei tanti segni di sciatteria e di pigrizia tipicamente italiane (cosa ci vuole a digitare "0200" sul tastierino numerico tenendo premuto "Alt"?).

Vorrei precisare che «E'» in italiano sarebbe la forma apocopata di "Ei", che è la forma arcaica, poetica e letteraria di "Egli", molto in uso (a quanto mi è dato sapere, io sono veneto) nel parlare toscano come soggetto pleonastico in costruzioni impersonali.


----------



## Istriano

Ma perché non usate la tastiera US International?
È molto pratica: á, é, í, ó, ú, à, è, ì, ò, ù, â, ê, ê, ô, û, ä, ë, ï, ö, ü, ã etc...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#US-International


----------



## MünchnerFax

Perché ho già a disposizione quella tedesca che mi permette di scrivere le stesse cose.


----------



## facciadipietra

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Vorrei precisare che «E'» in italiano sarebbe la forma apocopata di "Ei", che è la forma arcaica, poetica e letteraria di "Egli", molto in uso (a quanto mi è dato sapere, io sono veneto) nel parlare toscano come soggetto pleonastico in costruzioni impersonali.


È così! e viene usata frequentemente anche in luogo di "essi".


----------



## Sesshomarux

Paolo Yogurt said:


> L'uso di «E'» in luogo di «È» è purtroppo assai diffuso. È uno dei tanti segni di sciatteria e di pigrizia tipicamente italiane (cosa ci vuole a digitare "0200" sul tastierino numerico tenendo premuto "Alt"?).


Come dicevo c'è pure la versione ristretta con Alt 212


----------



## marco.cur

Su Linux è sufficiente battere la e accentata con il blocco delle maiuscole attivato (È)


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

facciadipietra said:


> È così! e viene usata frequentemente anche in luogo di "essi".



Bene, grazie, ora ne ho la conferma.

Il viziaccio di scrivere «E'» invece di «È» è tollerabile per tutte le persone che non scrivono di mestiere, ma non lo è affatto per i giornalisti. Nei giornali nel 90% dei casi è la «E'» a prevalere.

Un errore comprensibile nell'epoca delle macchine per scrivere (mi sembra non ci fosse la «È» neanche là, qualcuno può confermare?), ma non in quella della videoscrittura e dei correttori automatici.


----------



## Kar.ma

Istriano said:


> Ma perché non usate la tastiera US International?
> È molto pratica: á, é, í, ó, ú, à, è, ì, ò, ù, â, ê, ê, ô, û, ä, ë, ï, ö, ü, ã etc...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#US-International


Scusate se "risveglio" un vecchio topic, ma... i topic restano visibili  perché possono sempre servire a qualcuno, no? Io ci sono capitato oggi, e  ritengo il discorso ancora utile!

Più che per manifestare il mio esser  d'accordo con chi sponsorizza la sequenza Alt+212 (molto semplice a  parer mio), scrivo giusto per aiutare chi - come me - cercasse maggiori  informazioni sull'utilissimo US-International Keyboard Layout, che non è  più alla pagina sopra indicata ma si trova adesso su  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTY#US-International


----------



## alixbiffi

Lo ri-risveglio anche io...

Nessuno ha pensato alla creazione di una regola di correzione automatica su Word?
Io ho risolto in questo modo, così nel caso in cui:
- Mi "venisse voglia" di sbagliare ancora
- Non ricordassi le chiavi per scriverla con i numeri
- Chissà quale altra motivazione mi possa portare a scrivere E'
Me la ritroverei corretta


----------

